# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Обрезка видео файлов и создание DVD

## ua3qja

Помогите найти русифицированную прогу, чтобы можно было из фильмов вырезать титры, субтитры и т.д., а затем создать DVD диск с менюшками на несколько фильмов.

----------


## Mapuyc

convertXtoDVD, думаю это тебе поможет) http://ru.brothersoft.com/ConvertXtoDVD-125974.html

----------


## jitar

а где взять ключ для разблокировки?

----------


## tarara

Советую посмотреть на эту статью http://www.computerbild.ru/audio/27930/ , тут достаточно подробно рассказаны все шаги редактирование видео-DVD и описаны необходимые инструменты(в основном бесплатные, так что проблемы с поиском ключей не должно возникнуть) и ресурсы. Сам журнал конешно УГ, но иногда попадается стоящий материал.

----------


## ua3qja

Спасибо за ссылочку. Я кое-что уже нашел, но пока не нашел, как титры вырезать, может оттуда что-то подойдет :yes:

----------

